# WANTED LOW Mileage UR QUATTRO West Coast



## Absorber (Mar 21, 2003)

WANTED LOW Mileage UR QUATTRO West Coast
please pass along the word i am serious
Thanks


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: WANTED LOW Mileage UR QUATTRO West Coast (Absorber)*

Have paitence, one will come along, but at a decent price.
10-15K
You are lucky that your on the west coast, as that's where the best examples are.
Good Luck!


----------



## Absorber (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: WANTED LOW Mileage UR QUATTRO West Coast (Sepp)*

Thanks I am pretty excited but I am also looking for a Rallye golf. LMK if u hear anything


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

*Re: WANTED LOW Mileage UR QUATTRO West Coast (Absorber)*

there's a nice UR on audifans right now. fully converted to EFI and all sorts of nice things







very decent price too


----------



## Absorber (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: WANTED LOW Mileage UR QUATTRO West Coast (derracuda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derracuda* »_there's a nice UR on audifans right now. fully converted to EFI and all sorts of nice things







very decent price too

Sick I emailed him little warry of the engine swap though even though the engine is newer....and a litel more miles then i prefer but the best UR i have seen so far stateside....plus its regged and smogged in cali already and that is a big+++


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: WANTED LOW Mileage UR QUATTRO West Coast (Absorber)*

Hey I do not think the 034 is Carb legal in California if it is that would be the first I had heard of it You might want to check With 034 EFI first unless you have someone who will do a smog for you?


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

some places don't know what's under the hood on the older cars and will pass them based on a quick visual inspection and the tailpipe readings.... which IMO, is what really counts. stupid state shouldn't say you can't do whatever you want to your car as long as it meets their air pollution requirements. incase anyone is wondering, i'm very much against the way the entire SMOG program is structured as it's nearly 100% money based, and not common sense in doing good towards our enviroment.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

anyways a properly tuned 034 systme will be cleaner then a CIS system anyday


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

Just got word of a clean 85 (White)in SoCal for sale


----------



## Absorber (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: (URQ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *URQ* »_Just got word of a clean 85 (White)in SoCal for sale

IM sent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## URQ (Mar 19, 2004)

*Re: (Absorber)*

So any luck?


----------



## Eurospc (Sep 5, 2005)

*BEWARE when dealing with ABSORBER*

Derek, aka Absorber sold me a set of BBS RS001 wheels which he both advertised and ensured over the phone were completely stock/OE. To my utter surprise, a couple weeks after the purchase, I realized that one wheel had a BBS RM lip. The fact that one wheel had a different/non original lip was never disclosed to me during the course of the transaction. I’ve tried contacting him via email and AIM to no avail. He has blocked off all communication here on the tex and on AIM. 
A snippet from his ad found HERE
_"Wheels are a 9.5 out of 10 *stock lips* all caps no rash or bends real shiney they where loved from day one."_
Proceed with caution when dealing with Derek. Be careful!


_Modified by Eurospc at 7:30 PM 12-18-2006_


----------



## Absorber (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: BEWARE when dealing with ABSORBER (Eurospc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eurospc* »_Derek, aka Absorber sold me a set of BBS RS001 wheels which he both advertised and ensured over the phone were completely stock/OE. To my utter surprise, a couple weeks after the purchase, I realized that one wheel had a BBS RM lip. The fact that one wheel had a different/non original lip was never disclosed to me during the course of the transaction. I’ve tried contacting him via email and AIM to no avail. He has blocked off all communication here on the tex and on AIM. 
A snippet from his ad found HERE
_"Wheels are a 9.5 out of 10 *stock lips* all caps no rash or bends real shiney they where loved from day one."_
Proceed with caution when dealing with Derek. Be careful!

_Modified by Eurospc at 7:30 PM 12-18-2006_

Little Bitch!!


----------

